# Shipbuilding & Shipping Record 1914-1918



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Not sure wher to place this note, but The Internet Archive has the editions of Shipbuilding and Shipping Record 1914-1918 on their files.
An easy way to root them out is to use this URL. 
http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=shipbuilding shipping AND mediatype:texts
A few other good books will also come up.
I suggest Right Click, open in separate window to download to the storage folder.
The alternative is to click on the URL HTTP below the list offered. You will be taken to the list of URLs including the specific pdf, which you can load dstraight int Acrobat and save separately.
There are 54 files, totalling 233Mb.
I have downloaded them all and intend to search and write an index.
The magazines are full of incredible details and information on the fabrication of ships in this period of the Great War.
Engines, gearing, hullwork, screw design, sales of 'second hand ships', working conditions .... Photographs, working drawings ....
It touches most aspects of shipbuilding and covers some subjects that I have seen asked on site here.
The pdf files are out of sequence, badly.
You can if there is something specific, read these online, but for me life is too short.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

as a footnote, I will add that there are also copies of Marine Engineeer and Naval Architect about 1880-1923, I have them all now, and I need to go through them as they are also hopelessly out of order, and some years are in separate, rather than bound editions. Bear with me. Worth looking at if only for the advertisements!! 35 pdf files; 1.28 Gb.


----------



## siono (Dec 17, 2009)

Good afternoon. Please tell me where to find the magazine Shipbuilding and Shipping Record of November 5, 1914? Shipbuilding and Shipping Record of June 12, 1913? And please tell me where to find the issue of "Marine Engineer and Naval Architect" for 1914? 1916? And in 1917? Regards Sergey


----------

